# teflon sheets & teflon pillows



## Parlophone (Feb 8, 2007)

could somebody please help-a-noob and define these and explain why you would use them?

here is my (limited) understanding...

a teflon pillow prevents uneven surfaces from affecting the transfer (e.g., buttons, zippers, seams, etc.)

a teflon sheet protects an already placed transfer on the opposite side when you are transfering designs to both sides of a garment

am i on the right track?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I had some of the same questions when I started with heat transfers and this thread answered a lot of them: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t11220.html


----------



## Peanutz (Feb 14, 2007)

I use teflon pillows for items that I want to stretch out a little. (baby onesies, ladies 1X1 ribbed shirts, toddler t-shirts) It allows you to slightly stretch out the garment and press the entire item without burning the seam lines into the back of the shirts (like a collar line)

Ryan


----------



## huggle1 (Mar 19, 2007)

a teflon pillow prevents uneven surfaces from affecting the transfer (e.g., buttons, zippers, seams, etc.)
am i on the right track?[/quote]

 
If this helps...I used a transfer on a polyester flight-bag and didnt put anything inside to plump it up...like say...a teflon pillow...i ended up with a scorch on the bag and damaged the zipper. I use my teflon sheet to protect not only my press, but also my tshirts.

Does that help?

Sammy.S


----------



## mrgeezteez (May 21, 2007)

Where Can I Find These Teflon Sheets And Teflon Pillows?


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

mrgeezteez said:


> Where Can I Find These Teflon Sheets And Teflon Pillows?


www.imprintables.com

800-347-0068 Ask Josh for a forum member discount.


----------



## mrgeezteez (May 21, 2007)

And May I Ask Are These Very Helpful With The Heat Press?
Ii Am Sorry If This Seems Like A Stupid Question Just Trying To Figure Out Things That Will Help Us!
Thank You For Any Advice!!
Chrissy


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

mrgeezteez said:


> And May I Ask Are These Very Helpful With The Heat Press?


I now have every size pillow they sell. If you are using your heat press for business, get them all.


----------



## Jennilyn012 (Mar 9, 2007)

I have the pillow that is for leg and sleeve, we used it when we printed on some sweatpants, which let me add took some extreme muscles to push the press down, haha. I tried using a mouse pad on something else to avoid buttons but that didn't work very well for me. The teflon sheet you have to use alot of times if you press something and the transfer doesn't stick well, then you use the teflon sheet to lay on the transfer and press again. Hope this helps!

Jenn


----------

